

Best way to find a programmer for a startup? - prep_zilla

Like the title said and I don't even know if this is the correct place to post this.  I am looking for the best way to find a partner coder in a startup.<p>cookmediainc (at) gmail.com
======
dragonbonheur
Organize a coding party or a hackathon. Join programming forums.

------
PythonDeveloper
First step... Where are you located?

~~~
prep_zilla
Charlotte, NC

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Good location... I'd start visiting tech meetups, show up at coding
competitions in your area and network, search linkedin.com for qualified peeps
in your area and invite them to lunch...

